

100-year-old Double Transposition Cipher Cracked - sep
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.haaretz.com/news/national/.premium-1.565074

======
mooism2
In case, like me, you didn't understand the algorithm description n the text:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_transposition_cipher](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_transposition_cipher)

~~~
sep
Also an example of single transposition: [http://crypto.interactive-
maths.com/columnar-transposition-c...](http://crypto.interactive-
maths.com/columnar-transposition-cipher.html)

